# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل مخطوطات مكتبة فيض الله التركية

## محمد عبد الأعلى

*حمل مخطوطات مكتبة فيض الله التركية*
*من جامع المخطوطات الإسلامية*
*رفعها الأخ الكريم المفضال**مشرف الشهري* *غفر الله له ولوالديه**
**-----------
**المجموعة الأولى
*http://wqf.me/2015/09/08/%D9%85%D9%8...6-14042-15000/*
**المجموعة الثانية
*http://wqf.me/2015/09/10/%D9%85%D9%8...%85%D9%86-959/*
**
*

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

مخطوطات مكتبة فيض الله غير موجودة ، أحسن الله إليكم !

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

حذفت الروابط من موقع الشيخ مشرف الشهري
وهذا رابط بديل مباشر نشره الأخ البكري مشكورا
http://justpaste.it/faedullah

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

توجد كلمة مرور .. لو أرسلتها خاص

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

للأسف لا أعرفها لأني ناقل لها
وسأبحث عن رابط آخر لأجلبه لهذه المكتبة الرائعة

----------


## أبو محمد الكفراوي

من ينظر في امر رابط مخطوطات فيض الله

----------


## أبو محمد الكفراوي

يا اخوة هل من مفيد

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

توصلت إلى رابط يحتوى على مخطوطات المكتبة, وأخشى أن أنشره في العام فأضر من حيث أردت النفع
لذا أرى أن تراسلني على الخاص بأرقام المخطوطات التي تريدها وسأرسلها لكم

----------


## انس مصطفى

يا اخي اريد ات ترسل لي الله يرضي عليه

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

> يا اخي اريد ات ترسل لي الله يرضي عليه


سمِّ لي ما تريد من المكتبة وسأرسله لكم عبر الخاص
وسأسأل الشيخ مشرف عن نشر الروابط مجمعة في المجلس
لأني لاحظت حذفها من موقعه المبارك, وكذا بحثت عنها  في ملتقى أهل الحديث فلم أعثر عليها

----------


## انس مصطفى

الملتقى الابحر ابراهيم حلبي فقه الحنفي

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

> الملتقى الابحر ابراهيم حلبي فقه الحنفي


أرسلت لك المخطوطتين في الخاص
جزى الله الشيخ مشرف ومن معه خير الجزاء

----------


## انس مصطفى

الله يرضي عليك وعليه جزاك الله خير الجزاء امين

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

اتقوا الله يا إخواننا,نريد إشاعة هذه الروابط كما كانت فلا تمنعوها طلبة العلم هداكم الله.

----------


## أبو محمد الكفراوي

نريد رابط مخطوطات فيض الله

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

> نريد رابط مخطوطات فيض الله


تفضل:
https://archive.org/details/M-turkia02
https://archive.org/details/M-turkia03

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

وهذه بقية المكتبات التركية التي رفعها مشرف:
- راغب باشا:
https://archive.org/details/M-00039
https://archive.org/details/M-00040

- ولي الدين:
https://archive.org/details/M-turkia01

- نور عثمانية:
نور عثمانية من 1-500 116 جيجا https://archive.org/details/M-000p73
نور عثمانية من5001-1000 104 جيجا https://archive.org/details/M-000p75
نور عثمانية من 1001-2000 بحجم 200 جيجا https://archive.org/details/M-000p76
نور عثمانية 2001- 3000 https://archive.org/details/M-000p78
نور عثمانية من 3000-5000 وبحجم تقريبي 300 جيجا https://archive.org/details/M-000p79

- مكتبة  كوبريلي زاده محمد باشا:
https://archive.org/details/M-00080
- محمد عاصم:
https://archive.org/details/M-00081

- مكتبة مفاتي (الإفتاء) اسطنبول بتركيا (ليست كاملة) ومجاميع قونية:
https://archive.org/details/M-000p85

- بلدية اسطنبول وأشياء تركية أخرى:
https://archive.org/details/M-000p86

- مخطوطات تركية ملونة ومنوعة من مختلف المكتبات:
https://archive.org/details/M-000p84

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> تفضل:
> https://archive.org/details/M-turkia02
> https://archive.org/details/M-turkia03
> شكر


أحسن الله إليك يا أبا يوسف وبسط عليك من فضله من كل جانب.

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ما الذي حدث الروابط لا تعمل !!!!!!

----------


## أبوسيرين الجزائري

الروابط لا تعمل

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أين روابط مكتبة حافظ باشا ، حفظكم الله !

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لو تكرمتم روابط مخطوط رموز الكنوز للدميري من مكتبة حافظ باشا كيف الوصول إليه ؟ حفظكم الله !

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

الا من مجيب ؟؟

----------


## انس مصطفى

هل الروابط المكتبة حافظ باشا موجود

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

موجود فهارس حافظ باشا ضمن فهارس فاضل ومحمد باشا وروابط الآخرين موجودة

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

الا من سبيل لبقية مخطوطات فاضل أحمد خاصة في النحو ؟ جزاكم الله خيرا !!!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لو تكرمتم روابط مخطوط رموز الكنوز للدميري من مكتبة حافظ باشا كيف الوصول إليه ؟ حفظكم الله !

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لو تكرمتم روابط مخطوط رموز الكنوز للدميري من مكتبة حافظ باشا كيف الوصول إليه ؟ حفظكم الله !

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لو تكرمتم روابط مخطوط رموز الكنوز للدميري من مكتبة حافظ باشا كيف الوصول إليه ؟ حفظكم الله

----------


## طالب الراشدي

اريد ملا جامي بخطه يوجد في فهرس مكتبة مراد ضمن مكتبة فيض الله افندي برقم 500 لكن الترقيم في موقع الاشيف يبدأ من 14000

----------


## طالب الراشدي

اريد كتاب ملا جامي بخطه
 يوجد في فهرس مكتبة مراد ضمن مكتبة فيض الله افندي برقم 500 لكن الترقيم في موقع الاشيف يبدأ من 14000

----------


## حاتم بن علي

هل ممكن روابط بديلة بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو طه العراقي

السلام عليكم بحاجه الى اي مخطوطات متوفره من مخطوطات الكيمياء في المكتبات التركيه

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

فهارس المكتبة لمن يسأل عن مخطوطات بها
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10960

----------


## طالب الراشدي

المشكلة ان الفهرس غير موافق لترقيم الكتب المرفوعة

----------


## طالب الراشدي

> فهارس المكتبة لمن يسأل عن مخطوطات بها
> http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10960


المشكلة ان الفهرس غير موافق لترقيم الكتب المرفوعة

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لا جديد !

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

> الا من سبيل لبقية مخطوطات فاضل أحمد خاصة في النحو ؟ جزاكم الله خيرا !!!!


بقية المخطوطات لم يرفعها الأخ, ولم يحصل عليها

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

> المشكلة ان الفهرس غير موافق لترقيم الكتب المرفوعة


الفهارس متوافقة 
هذا آخر عهدي بها عندما حملت منها
ولكن ربما تبحث بطريقة مختلفة

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أظنها ليست هي المقصودة ، فقد نزلت مخطوطات متنوعة لا وجود لها في الفهرس المشار إليه

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

للتذكير

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

حاول فتح أي مخطوطة في موقع أرشيف وستجد رقم الفهرس في امتداد الصورة
يعني مثلا هذه مخطوطة رقم (14978) اللوحة رقم (38)  Fe14978_038
بينما رقمها في الفهارس لديك 936

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

كما وضحت في الصورة المرفقة

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أظنها ليست هي المقصودة ، فقد نزلت مخطوطات متنوعة لا وجود لها في الفهرس المشار إليه

----------


## عرابي عبد الحي عرابي

برجاء حار من أخوتي أريد من مكتبة فيض الله أفندي مخطوط الآثار والمحن برقم 001219 فأين أجده في هذه المخطوطات وهل يتوفر لدى أحدكم فيكرمني به للضرورة القصوى

----------


## القفاش

> وهذه بقية المكتبات التركية التي رفعها مشرف:
> - راغب باشا:
> https://archive.org/details/M-00039
> https://archive.org/details/M-00040
> 
> - ولي الدين:
> https://archive.org/details/M-turkia01
> 
> - نور عثمانية:
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا
بعض الروابط حُذف مخطوطاتها، هل ثمة روابط بديلة؟

----------


## القعقاع محمد

> جزاكم الله خيرا
> بعض الروابط حُذف مخطوطاتها، هل ثمة روابط بديلة؟


هذا صحيح
روابط بعض المخطوطات فارغة 
ولا يتم تحميل المخطوط

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

للأسف حذف الكثير من الروابط !!

----------


## طالب الراشدي

> الفهارس متوافقة 
> هذا آخر عهدي بها عندما حملت منها
> ولكن ربما تبحث بطريقة مختلفة


اخي الحبيب نعم الفهارس متوافقة سوى فهرس فيض الله افندي

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

> اخي الحبيب نعم الفهارس متوافقة سوى فهرس فيض الله افندي


راجع المشاركة 43 و 44

----------


## محمود شكري

هل يمكن بعد إذن حضراتكم المخطوطة رقم 86 ورقم 88 من مكتبة نور عثمانية ولكم جزيل الشكر 


> أرسلت لك المخطوطتين في الخاص
> جزى الله الشيخ مشرف ومن معه خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ما الذي حدث الروابط لا تعمل !!!!!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

روابط عثماني وراغب وفيض لاتعمل البتة ، ألا من مبتغ للأجر والمثوبة من الله تعالى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عرابي عبد الحي عرابي

عدت اليوم لكثير مما رفعه الأخ مشرف الشهري وفقه الله فوجدت أن أغلب الروابط حذفت 
أرجو أن الأخ لديه احتياطاته التي تحفظ هذه المخطوطات من الضياع 
كما أرجو أن يكون قد رفع نسخا احتياطية لهذه الملفات في روابط غير منشورة 
بلغوا سلامنا له واطلبوا منه التكرم بحل هذه المشكلة إن كان يملك لذلك سبيلا

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

بعض أو كثير من الإخوة يحتفظ بالمخطوطات حسب علمي
ولكن للأسف بعضهم يتاجر بها
والبقية لا تملك إمكانات رفعها مرة أخرى

----------


## محب مصري

الذي قرأته أن الأخ الفاضل مشرف الشهري اضطر لحذف بعض الروابط بناء على شكوى مقدمة لموقع أرشيف من وزارة الثقافة التركية 
وأرجو أن يصنع  هو أو غيرُه من الأفاضل روابطَ بديلة للتداول على الخاص 
ونرجو من جميع الإخوة التعاون لتوفير هذه الكنوز مرة ثانية 
وفقكم الله تعالى

----------


## عرابي عبد الحي عرابي

هل من امكانية للتواصل المباشر مع الاخ مشرف الشهري 
من يستطيع ايصالي به فأرجو التكرم بذلك وان لا يبخل به علينا

----------


## أبو حفصه

السلام عليكم
أريد مخطوط (حجة الوداع) لابن حزم رحمه الله
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

يسر الله الحصول على روابط جديدة للمكتبة القيمة
وللعلم: فإن المكتبة الوقفية ترفع بعض النسخ الخطية من المكتبة

----------


## محب مصري

أخي محمد عبد الأعلى 
إذا جد شيء بخصوص هذه المكتبة فأرجو أن تعلمنا هنا مشكورا
وفقكم الله تعالى

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لو من أخ كريم يرسل لي مخطوطة خزانة الأدب لعبد القادر البغدادي شرح شواهدرضي الدين الاستربادي على كافية ابن الحاجب

----------


## محمود شكري

> لو من أخ كريم يرسل لي مخطوطة خزانة الأدب لعبد القادر البغدادي شرح شواهدرضي الدين الاستربادي على كافية ابن الحاجب


مخطوط مكتبة تشستربيتي ايرلندا لخزانة الادب ولب لباب لسان العرب
https://archive.org/download/M-TCHS-2000/4671.pdf
من رفع الاخ مشرف الشهري

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

جزاكم  الله خيرا على حسن اهتمامكم ، وهذه أرقام المخطوطات من نور عثمانية رقم 4568 ، 4569 ، 4570  ،  وفي راغب باشا بأرقام : 1334 ، 1335، 1337 ، 1338 ، 1339 وتوجد نسخة كذلك في فضل .

----------


## خلف الجبوري

*السلام عليكم . من يتفضل علينا بمخطوطة ( المصادر للزوزني ) من مكتبة فيض الله أفندي تسلسل ( 362 ) من فهرسة المكتبة .*

----------


## محمود شكري

> *السلام عليكم . من يتفضل علينا بمخطوطة ( المصادر للزوزني ) من مكتبة فيض الله أفندي تسلسل ( 362 ) من فهرسة المكتبة .*


*لاحظ ان رقم 362 في فهرس المكتبة هو مخطوط باسم شرح سنن ابن ماجة لعلاء الدين بن فليح وليس كما قلت في مشاركتك راجع نفسك
وهذا هو رابط مخطوط 362*
https://archive.org/download/M-turkia02/14405.zip

----------


## خلف الجبوري

الأخ الفاضل محمود شكري حفظكم الله:
مخطوطة المصادر للزوزني مذكورة في فهرسة مكتبة فيض الله في صفحة ( 26 ) برقم ( 362) .

----------


## محمود شكري

> الأخ الفاضل محمود شكري حفظكم الله:
> مخطوطة المصادر للزوزني مذكورة في فهرسة مكتبة فيض الله في صفحة ( 26 ) برقم ( 362) .


https://archive.org/details/amgadcen..._20160217_1853
https://archive.org/details/FeyzullahEf
هذان الفهرسان اللذان بحثت فيهما

----------


## خلف الجبوري

*الأخ الفاضل محمود شكري . الذي أريده هو: المصادر للزوزني من الرابط الثاني الذي رفعته . رقم الصفحة ( 26 ) ــــ كتب لغات  ــــ  تسلسل ( 362 )*

----------


## محمود شكري

> *الأخ الفاضل محمود شكري . الذي أريده هو: المصادر للزوزني من الرابط الثاني الذي رفعته . رقم الصفحة ( 26 ) ــــ كتب لغات  ــــ  تسلسل ( 362 )*


لاحظ اخي الفاضل خلف الجبوري ان الفهرس الثاني به اخطاء كبيرة وغير مطابق للذي بالمكتبة فهو فهرس قديم
بعد البحث وجدت ان الزوزني ليس له بمكتبة فيض الله الا مخطوطان 1661 و1663 وهما خاصان بشرح المعلقات السبع وليس المصادر

----------


## وليد العوني

> لاحظ اخي الفاضل خلف الجبوري ان الفهرس الثاني به اخطاء كبيرة وغير مطابق للذي بالمكتبة فهو فهرس قديم
> بعد البحث وجدت ان الزوزني ليس له بمكتبة فيض الله الا مخطوطان 1661 و1663 وهما خاصان بشرح المعلقات السبع وليس المصادر


بل له أربع مخطوطات
1- شرح منظومة الخلافيات للزوزني . عليها تعليقات، أعاد المؤلف ترتيب المنظومة على ترتيب حصر المسائل، وهذا الكتاب مغاير لشرح أبي المفاخر الزوزني على المنظومة.
2- ملتقى البحار من منتقى الأخبار لأبي المفاخر: للزوزني.
3- شرح المعلقات السبع لأبي عبد الله: الحسن بن أحمد الزوزني.
4- شرح المعلقات السبع لأبي عبد الله: الحسن بن أحمد الزوزني, وعليها تعليقات

----------


## محمود شكري

اذن أين كتاب المصادر في هؤلاء اخي العزيز

----------


## محمود شكري

هذا رابط المخطوط الاول وهو في الفقه !
https://archive.org/download/M-turkia02/14874.zip

----------


## محمود شكري

وهذا رابط المخطوط الثاني وهو ملتقى البحار من منتقى الأخبار لأبي المفاخر: محمد بن محمود السديدي الزوزني في الفقه ايضا
https://archive.org/download/M-turkia02/14876.zip

----------


## محمود شكري

واعتقد انهم ليسوا بغيتك اخي وليد العوني
اما المخطوطان الاخران فهما في الرابط المحذوف
https://archive.org/details/M-turkia03

----------


## الملا السامرائي

> وهذه بقية المكتبات التركية التي رفعها مشرف:
> - راغب باشا:
> https://archive.org/details/M-00039
> https://archive.org/details/M-00040
> 
> - ولي الدين:
> https://archive.org/details/M-turkia01
> 
> - نور عثمانية:
> ...


هل سبيل ؟ 
لله يا محسنين 
أسحنوا لاخيكم 
أريد تفعيل الروايط .

----------


## وليد العوني

> واعتقد انهم ليسوا بغيتك اخي وليد العوني
> اما المخطوطان الاخران فهما في الرابط المحذوف
> https://archive.org/details/M-turkia03


لم أطلب المخطوط أخي الكريم الذي طلبه خلف الجبوري
وتوجد نسخة للمصادر في إحدى المكتبات التركية ٣١٦ ورقة تقريبا

----------


## أسامة عبدالعزيز حسن خضر

السلام عليكم

----------


## رغد الشيخ

> *حمل مخطوطات مكتبة فيض الله التركية*
> *من جامع المخطوطات الإسلامية*
> *رفعها الأخ الكريم المفضال**مشرف الشهري* *غفر الله له ولوالديه**-----------
> **المجموعة الأولى
> *http://wqf.me/2015/09/08/%D9%85%D9%8...6-14042-15000/*المجموعة الثانية
> *http://wqf.me/2015/09/10/%D9%85%D9%8...%85%D9%86-959/



كيف يمكنني الحصول على مخطوط من مكتبة فيض الله .. لو تكرمت أخ محمد عبد الأعلى

----------


## زكرياء الجزائر

السّلام عليكم 
أبحث عن المخطوط رقم (1364) أو (1216) بعنوان 'المنقذ من الزّلل'

----------


## الملا السامرائي

كيف السبيل للروابط ؟

----------


## راعي

> توصلت إلى رابط يحتوى على مخطوطات المكتبة, وأخشى أن أنشره في العام فأضر من حيث أردت النفع
> لذا أرى أن تراسلني على الخاص بأرقام المخطوطات التي تريدها وسأرسلها لكم


السلام عليكم أخي الغالي محمد عبد الأعلى، أرجو أن ترسل لي رابط مخطوطات المكتبة فكم أحتاج إليها، سلمكم الله. وهذه هي إيميلي: mhayriacat@hotmail.com

----------


## المريجي

*السلام عليكم
بخصوص موضوع الروابط الخاصه بالمكاتب التركيه ارى فيها ان الاخوه قد تغير حالهم ففى اول الامر نشروا الروابط كلها ثم حدث بعض التغيرات التى ادت الى حذف الروابط وتطور الحال ان الاخوه حصلوا على كم هائل اضعاف اضعاف الذي رفع ولكن بخلوا به وصارت الامور على غير المراد لهم ومع هذا فلهم العذر فقد تصرفوا فيما يملكون .مع هذا فاني اشكرهم على ما قدموه .
ومن هنا فاعهد ان شاء الله لكل اخ اراد اي كتاب من مكتبه فيض الله او نور عثمانيه او احمد فاضل او بعض المكاتب التركيه الاخرى ان اوصلها له اما من خلال الانترنت او فلاش او اسطوانه وهذا فيما هو عندي واظن انى حملت اغلبهم .واعتذر ان ارفعها كلها لان السرعه عندي محدوده والملفات كبيره جدا فالرفع معروف سرعته ضعيفه ولكن ان شاء الله اوفي لكل من اراد على قدر الحاجه وان شاء الله لو قدر لي بسرعه اعلى فى الرفع والله لرفعتهم جميعا ان شاء الله حتى ولو اخذت وتوجير بها انا لا يعنيني ما يفعل بها ولكن الله الموفق .*

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

الأخ الكريم جزاك الله عن دينك خير الجزاء ، وإذا كان بإمكانك أن ترفع لي هنا أو بما يتناسب لي ولك مخطوط التذيل والتكميل لأبي حيان شرح التسهيل لابن مالك من مكتبة كوبيرلي / فاضل أحمد باشا ، وهي نسخة واحدة مكونة من 9 أجزاء من رقم 1475 ، 1476 ، 1477 ، 1478 ، 1479 ، 1480 ، 1481 ، 1482 ، 1483 ، وأعانك الله على ما أهمك ، وأحسن الله إليك ولأمثالك ، وجزاكم الله عن دينكم خير الجزاء !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ألا من رد ؟

----------


## جعفر محالي الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
من لي بمخطوطة "تنوير البصائر على الأشباه والنظائر" لشرف الدين الغَزِّيِّ في مكتبة فيض الله، رقمها: (12 704)، أوراقها: (155ق).
بارك الله فيكم، ونفع بكم، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## جعفر محالي الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
من لي بمخطوطة "تنوير البصائر على الأشباه والنظائر" أو "حاشية الأشباه والنظائر لابن نُجَيم" لشرف الدين الغَزِّيِّ في مكتبة ولي الدين أفندي رقمها: (1096)، أوراقها: (171).
بارك الله فيكم، ونفع بكم، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## المريجي

اخي هل حصلت عليها

----------


## المريجي

اخي ان لم تحصل عليها فراسلني فاخبرني حتى ارفعها لك وحدد لى على اي موقع تريد ان ارفعها لك عليها دا ابيان الخاص بها

1.     
704
تنوير البصائر حاشية على الأشباه والنظائر لشرف الدين بن عبد القادر الغزي
1026 هـ
155 ق
بخط المؤلف

----------


## المريجي

اخي ان لم تحصل عليها فراسلني فاخبرني حتى ارفعها لك وحدد لى على اي موقع تريد ان ارفعها لك عليها دا البيان الخاص بها

1.
704
تنوير البصائر حاشية على الأشباه والنظائر لشرف الدين بن عبد القادر الغزي
1026 هـ
155 ق
بخط المؤلف

----------


## الباحث القيسي

اخوتي الكرام
ممكن الحصول على هذه المخطوطة 
شرح تصريف المفتاح لأبي المفاخر: محمد بن دهقان علي النسفي البيكندي مكتبة فيض الله  برقم 2046 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## الباحث القيسي

للرفع

----------


## محمد ابن عاشور

كيف يمكنني الحصول على فهرس مخطوطات مكتبة فيض الله أفندي؟

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

> كيف يمكنني الحصول على مخطوط من مكتبة فيض الله .. لو تكرمت أخ محمد عبد الأعلى


لا يتوفر من مكتبة فيض الله في موقع أرشيف إلا هذا الجزء
https://archive.org/details/M-turkia02
وهو يمثل نصف المخطوطات تقريبا وعددها 959

----------


## حكيم بركات الجزائري

> حذفت الروابط من موقع الشيخ مشرف الشهري
> وهذا رابط بديل مباشر نشره الأخ البكري مشكورا
> http://justpaste.it/faedullah


ما هو رقم سر الموقع

----------


## روضة الكتب

هل من تجديد للروابط التي لا تعمل جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

هل من تجديد للروابط التي لا تعمل جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم؟

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

لمن يسأل عن روابط لهذه المكتبة
فللأسف لم تتح للتحميل بعد حذف الروابط القديمة

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

https://ketabpedia.com/%D9%88%D8%B3%...A7%D8%A8/mfyz/
المكتبة كاملة

----------


## أبو عبد الله الحامي

الروابط لا تعمل من يتكرم وينزل روابط مكتبة فيض الله أفندي

----------

